# Is anyone a certified Dog Trainer?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I didn't know where to post this.
But I was wondering if anyone was a dog trainer and how did you get your certification. Was there something in your area that provided this trainig for you.

Thanx!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

There are schools that you can go to, to become a certified dog trainer. You can specialize in e-collar training, clicker, Correction collar and others. I remember looking at one not to long ago and it was about $6000 or so for the course. 
I don't know if it is required to be certified to train dogs. I think (I am not sure about the legality of this) if you are a good trainer and you can train any dog then who cares about a certification. Start a business and let word of mouth do the rest. If someone knows the laws better please chime in. I know you cannot call yourself a dog psychologist or anything along those lines without an actual degree...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FishinBuddy said:


> There are schools that you can go to, to become a certified dog trainer. You can specialize in e-collar training, clicker, Correction collar and others. I remember looking at one not to long ago and it was about $6000 or so for the course.
> I don't know if it is required to be certified to train dogs. I think (I am not sure about the legality of this) if you are a good trainer and you can train any dog then who cares about a certification. Start a business and let word of mouth do the rest. If someone knows the laws better please chime in. I know you cannot call yourself a dog psychologist or anything along those lines without an actual degree...


Lots of schools will offer a "certification". IMO, the majority of them aren't worth the paper they're printed on. The most widely recognized certification is the CPDT offered by the Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers (www.ccpdt.org). It requires that you have a min number of hours training dogs to sit for the test, etc. Most other certifications are sort of "bought" -- as in, you participate in THEIR training program and viola, they'll "certify" you. The CPDT is offered independent of a training program.

As for what you call yourself.... you can call yourself whatever you want... trainer, behavior analyst... until you get into the realm of titles that really DO have academic requirements -- Applied Animal Behaviorist, Certified Animal Behaviorist, Veterinary Behaviorist, etc. Those three all have Masters Degree requirements. Generally, it's considered quite rude to call yourself any type of "behaviorist" when you lack a Masters in an animal behavior or related field. By degree, I am a dog trainer (actually, by degree, I'm a journalist!). Much of my work is in solving behavior problems vs. simply training basic behaviors. 

As for "dog psychologist"... there is no such thing.... other than using that as a clever marketing tool.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> As for "dog psychologist"... there is no such thing.... other than using that as a clever marketing tool.


Unless I am mistaken (which I often am), I beleive you can get a degree, including a PHD, in animal psychology I think its even offered at UNT.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have met two grads from training programs. 

One didn't want matted flooring in his training area because it made it harder for the dogs to pull on the handlers. No answer to how he figured the dogs would learn not to pull when they left the building and the slippery floors. He did say he could teach me private lessons to compete in obedience but hadn't actually ever competed or been to a show.

The second followed the 'I only know one way to train every dog and it's the right way so there' camp. She took lessons from a local guy who is on TV and quite frankly is a goof if you ask me. Does things the hard way (move furniture to block the dog instead of getting a baby gate, tie the dog to the door instead of using a crate...) and does not ever agree with giving food or toy rewards. A pat on the chest should do it. Put the dog on a leash, tie it to your waist and then rip their head off by changing directions on the dog without warning. Don't ever allow anyone to give treats to your dog or you'll ruin them. Um.... yeah. From what I've seen of his show I'm not even sure he actually LIKES dogs.

I think you would learn more going to classes with your own dogs, taking seminars from different people and helping at classes for free when you find a trainer you like. JMO - most dog people around here aren't impressed with a paper saying you've taken a class, they'd rather have experience.

Lana


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Lots of schools will offer a "certification". IMO, the majority of them aren't worth the paper they're printed on. The most widely recognized certification is the CPDT offered by the Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers (www.ccpdt.org). It requires that you have a min number of hours training dogs to sit for the test, etc. Most other certifications are sort of "bought" -- as in, you participate in THEIR training program and viola, they'll "certify" you. The CPDT is offered independent of a training program.


That is what they mostly seem like...You can get certified by a ton of schools here in NY. It really doesn't mean much...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> As for what you call yourself.... you can call yourself whatever you want... trainer, behavior analyst... until you get into the realm of titles that really DO have academic requirements -- Applied Animal Behaviorist, Certified Animal Behaviorist, Veterinary Behaviorist, etc. Those three all have Masters Degree requirements. Generally, it's considered quite rude to call yourself any type of "behaviorist" when you lack a Masters in an animal behavior or related field. By degree, I am a dog trainer (actually, by degree, I'm a journalist!). Much of my work is in solving behavior problems vs. simply training basic behaviors.


:banana::banana::banana:

Whooo hoo, Steph. This is so beyond true. My future goal is to get at least my masters in animal behavior. So, when I see people calling themselves a 'behaviorist' when they have no degree to back it up, it makes me so mad.

I also agree with the rest of Steph's post as well. I would not pay to take a 'certification' program. If I was truly interested in dog training, I would try to find a dog trainer to intern under. I think that is probably the most valuable information you could obtain. 

Not to thread jack...but Stephanie, how did you go from journalism to dog training?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Lots of schools will offer a "certification". IMO, the majority of them aren't worth the paper they're printed on. <snip> Most other certifications are sort of "bought" -- as in, you participate in THEIR training program and viola, they'll "certify" you. .


We've had about 10 students from one of the major certification programs. We get them in a mentoring capacity towards the end of their program - I have not been impressed with the "knowledge" they've had coming in - most had dogs that didn't know how to sit - seriously - basic canine behavior from students who've had at least a year of program study and their dogs don't know how to sit and they don't know how to guide them. We've also had two students in this program who did all of their program and were close to graduation (needed the teaching/mentoring stuff) and they realized that they were afraid of dogs!! 

<sigh> In my opinion don't be concerned with certifications - find a trainer who does the things you want to do (obedience, agility, etc etc etc) and who's styles feel right for you....Learn as much as you can from many people - adapt what works for you.

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

nixietink said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Whooo hoo, Steph. This is so beyond true. My future goal is to get at least my masters in animal behavior. So, when I see people calling themselves a 'behaviorist' when they have no degree to back it up, it makes me so mad.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it bugs me to no end, too! I guess gramatically it could be argued to be correct -- much as in saying, I like to cycle, therefore I might call myself a cyclist.... but I'm no Lance Armstrong, so I choose to say I ride a bike! 

It irritates me when people say, "Be sure to work with a behaviorist and not a trainer..." I don't have academic behaviorist credentials, but I consider myself to be more than a trainer, so I guess it's a grey area. Still, I won't call myself a "behaviorist" out of respect for the academically credentialed behaviorists out there.

There are some training programs that offer "certifications" or "certificates" of some sort that I do support. Karen Pryor's program is excellent, as is the one offered at the SF SPCA. I'll eventually sit for the CPDT. I've more than met the requirements to sit for the exam. I just need to set aside the $350 for the test! I do put value in the CPDT b/c it's an independent certification. The Companion Animal Sciences Institute (www.casinstitute.com) also has some solid distance-learning certificate programs. 

To me, all those programs (except CPDT, again, b/c it's independent) simply certify that you've made an effort to attain some education in the field of dog training. It still doesn't mean you're ready to train dogs. A law degree certifies that you've been to law school.... but you still can't practice law until you've passed the bar exam in your state. I've often thought that dogs would greatly benefit by similar standards.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Lots of schools will offer a "certification". IMO, the majority of them aren't worth the paper they're printed on. The most widely recognized certification is the CPDT offered by the Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers (www.ccpdt.org). It requires that you have a min number of hours training dogs to sit for the test, etc. Most other certifications are sort of "bought" -- as in, you participate in THEIR training program and viola, they'll "certify" you. The CPDT is offered independent of a training program.
> 
> As for what you call yourself.... you can call yourself whatever you want... trainer, behavior analyst... until you get into the realm of titles that really DO have academic requirements -- Applied Animal Behaviorist, Certified Animal Behaviorist, Veterinary Behaviorist, etc. Those three all have Masters Degree requirements. Generally, it's considered quite rude to call yourself any type of "behaviorist" when you lack a Masters in an animal behavior or related field. By degree, I am a dog trainer (actually, by degree, I'm a journalist!). Much of my work is in solving behavior problems vs. simply training basic behaviors.
> 
> As for "dog psychologist"... there is no such thing.... other than using that as a clever marketing tool.


 
What Steph said... (Exactly, word for word, except for being a journalist by degree )

Hey, don't forget, PETSMART certifies trainers, too. :curtain:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> We've had about 10 students from one of the major certification programs. We get them in a mentoring capacity towards the end of their program - I have not been impressed with the "knowledge" they've had coming in - most had dogs that didn't know how to sit - seriously - basic canine behavior from students who've had at least a year of program study and their dogs don't know how to sit and they don't know how to guide them. We've also had two students in this program who did all of their program and were close to graduation (needed the teaching/mentoring stuff) and they realized that they were afraid of dogs!!
> 
> Erica


I'd bet money I know what program you're talking about!  We have some of those who are actually paying students of ours with their own dogs. To hear some of the questions they ask... I'm thinking, "OMG! You're teaching OTHERS! How can you not know that answer to your own question?!?!?"

Makes me feel really, really bad for many dogs out there. :no:


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed with all of the above. 
I guess my question to all of this is do you NEED a license or certification or whatever to start a dog training business?? (not tryin to Hijack this thread)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FishinBuddy said:


> Unless I am mistaken (which I often am), I beleive you can get a degree, including a PHD, in animal psychology I think its even offered at UNT.


That's great that more schools are getting on board with animal behavior programs. Hopefully more vet schools will, too. To me, that still falls under the umbrella of Animal Behavior. IMO, "dog psychology" is still a clever marketing tactic. Universal laws of learning still govern behavior.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FishinBuddy said:


> Agreed with all of the above.
> I guess my question to all of this is do you NEED a license or certification or whatever to start a dog training business?? (not tryin to Hijack this thread)


No. You don't. Which is why so many uneducated, inexperienced, don't know dog behavior from a hole in the ground yahoos end up as "dog trainers!" :doh:


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's great that more schools are getting on board with animal behavior programs. Hopefully more vet schools will, too. To me, that still falls under the umbrella of Animal Behavior. IMO, "dog psychology" is still a clever marketing tactic. Universal laws of learning still govern behavior.


Agreed. I guess what really matters is that the dog is properly trained by someone qualified even if the qualifications are not on paper but come due to years of experience and hands-on know how.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Then you also get into certified trainers that are HORRIBLE communicators or have no people skills...
It wonderful if they have all the information and titles...but if they cant get the information out of their heads and through their mouths...what good is the certification...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Then you also get into certified trainers that are HORRIBLE communicators or have no people skills...
> It wonderful if they have all the information and titles...but if they cant get the information out of their heads and through their mouths...what good is the certification...


Ohhhh... so true! To me a GOOD certification would test your knowledge of learning theory and animal behavior, your people skills, public speaking skills, dog handling skills, group management, problem solving.... the list is endless!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The trainers I know are part of ADPT. I can't remember if that means anything, but they've all been great so far. They also are associated with the Delta Society and test and certify for GCG and such.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> The trainers I know are part of ADPT. I can't remember if that means anything, but they've all been great so far. They also are associated with the Delta Society and test and certify for GCG and such.


It's probably APDT... Assn. of Pet Dog Trainers. It's a great group!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Then you also get into certified trainers that are HORRIBLE communicators or have no people skills...
> It wonderful if they have all the information and titles...but if they cant get the information out of their heads and through their mouths...what good is the certification...


Kind of reminds me of the old saying
"Those that can do, those that can't teach"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> It's probably APDT... Assn. of Pet Dog Trainers. It's a great group!


Oops...that is right!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I am. I went through a program (animal behavior college) simply for insurance benefits. It was an ok program (more positive than me, I consider myself a "balanced" trainer) I got a lot out of it. they provide LOTS of materials & information, help you get a business set up, & set you up with a mentor trainer. I don't remember the figures, but in our area; if you are certified, you can get much better insurance for your company & it is nearly half the price.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

nixietink said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> Not to thread jack...but Stephanie, how did you go from journalism to dog training?


Whoops. Forgot to answer this earlier!

Dogs have always been a hobby. As a kid, I used to parade around with our poorly-bred, pet store Mini Schnauzer saying, "Let's put Heide in a dog show!" Spent a lot of time play/training the family dogs, etc. Got out of school and went into Public Relations. Did that until 2002 when I was downsized out of a position with a non-profit cancer foundation. Zoie, who was MY first dog as an adult, was around 2 at the time. I'd found the company I now work for when she was 5 months old and had been taking classes there. Really enjoyed it. Started volunteering and getting my hands on as much education (books, seminars, hands-on volunteer work at shelters, etc.) as I could. Still did some freelance writing on the side.

Discovered I had a talent in training dogs. Continued gathering education. Apprenticed under the company owner. Was hired by J9's K9s and grew my way up to a partnership.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I pulled this explaination from the Tufts Animal Behavioral Clinic, Mitch is currently being seen by Dr Moon - Fanelli, Dr Ogata, in consultation with Dr Dodman... This is the Tufts Veternary view, on behaviorists
http://www.tufts.edu/vet/behavior/help.shtml
















About Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic







Preventing Animal Behavior Problems 







Preventing Canine Behavior Problems 







Preventing Feline Behavior Problems 







Qualifications of Our Animal Behaviorists







Faculty and Staff at Tufts Behavior Clinic 







Services at Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic 







VETFAX Behavioral Consultation







PETFAX Behavioral Consultation







Puppy Socialization Class







Ask the Animal Behaviorist







Tufts Animal Behavior Research Studies







Behavior Problem Case Reports


*Qualifications of our Animal Behaviorists*




The Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic offers two types of professionals to help people whose pets are having behavior problems: Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist and a Board-certified Veterinary Behaviorist. Before you can decide what a particular specialist can do for you, you need to understand what the individual’s qualifications mean.

What is a Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist?
What is a Veterinary Behaviorist?
What can a Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist or a Veterinary Behaviorist do for Your Pet?
*Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist*
The Animal Behavior Society (ABS) is the leading professional organization in North America for the study of animal behavior, and was the first organization in the United States to offer a certification program for applied animal behaviorists. Certification constitutes recognition by the Animal Behavior Society that the professional applied animal behaviorist meets the educational, experiential and ethical standards required by the society.
Certified applied animal behaviorists come from a variety of backgrounds. However, they all share a common understanding of animal behavior theory, as well as application. Animal behaviorists can be educated in several disciplines, including psychology, biology, zoology and animal science. A professional applied animal behaviorist has expertise in the principles of animal behavior, in the research methods of animal behavior, in applying animal behavior principles to companion animal behavior problems, and in disseminating knowledge about animal behavior through teaching and research. 
Educational and experiential requirements are extensive and include a doctoral degree (or masters degree for an associate applied animal behaviorist) from an accredited college or university in a biological or behavioral science with an emphasis on animal behavior and a minimum of five years of professional experience. Another option is a doctorate from an accredited college or university in veterinary medicine plus two years in a university approved residency in animal behavior and three additional years of professional experience in applied animal behavior. 
At the time of this writing, there are only 32 Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists in the United States.
Back to the Top






*Veterinary Behaviorist*
Veterinary behaviorists are veterinarians with a special interest in animal behavior. Some veterinary behaviorists have completed residency programs after graduating from veterinary school and some have passed an exam given by the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists. 
Diplomates of the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists (ACVB) have attained specialist status in veterinary behavior. They are doctors of veterinary medicine who received additional training in clinical veterinary behavior and satisfied the certification requirements of the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists. These veterinary behaviorists are “board-certified” diplomats of the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists. 
Veterinary behaviorists are trained and licensed to diagnose and treat problems in animals, whether they are medical or behavioral. Being veterinarians, these behaviorists can diagnose medical problems that may be contributing to the animals’ behavioral problems. A veterinary behaviorist is also licensed to prescribe drugs and is familiar with psychotropic medications (tranquilizers and anti-depressants), their uses and side effects. 
Back to the Top






*What can a Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist or a Veterinary Behaviorist do for Your Pet?*
At Tufts, whether you make an in house clinic appointment or use our PETFAX remote consultation service, we ask you to complete an extensive questionnaire regarding various aspects of your pet’s behavior, health and lifestyle. Your answers to these questions help us categorize your pet’s unwanted behavior, such as inappropriate feline elimination or canine aggression. 
In the next stage, we make a diagnosis that includes some reference to the reason for the behavior. In the case of inappropriate feline elimination, for example, we must determine whether your cat has developed an aversion to its litterbox (house-soiling) or if it is uncomfortable with some aspect of its environment and is engaging in anxiety-related urine marking. If you are having problems with aggression from your dog on the home-front, we'll help you determine if your dog is challenging family members because of dominance issues or if your interactions are triggering a defensive reaction from your dog. 
Once we have made an accurate diagnosis, we move into the next stage - a full explanation for the behavior. This is an important aspect of behavior case management. Understanding what your pet is doing and the reason why is often a big relief and a crucial step in resolving the problem. Such knowledge also helps you develop the patience and understanding necessary to implement the recommended behavior modification strategies. 
It is important to understand that many animal behavior problems are actually normal behaviors that are being performed out of context or inappropriately from an owner’s perspective. A dog that is biting strangers is not necessarily a “bad” dog but rather is probably reacting out of fear. Recognizing that the dog is frightened and has no option but to bite a stranger that forces contact should relieve some of your own fears and frustration. It will also help you protect your dog from well-meaning strangers while you learn appropriate behavior modification strategies to help train your dog to become more relaxed. 
Once you understand the reason for your pet’s behavior, we’ll develop a behavioral management and treatment program specifically for you and your pet. At Tufts, we offer follow-up via telephone or e-mail to provide support and answer questions as your begin to implement the recommendations. Treatment is holistic in that it embraces all aspects of the pet’s life and lifestyle. 


Subjects that we address include:
The opportunity for exercise and acceptable outlets for innate behaviors
Communication and training
Environmental enrichment
Diet
Specific behavior modification programs including, “Nothing in Life is Free” and desensitization and counter-conditioning exercises
Both the certified applied animal behaviorist and the veterinary behaviorist at Tufts can supply all of the above information. If medical treatment is necessary or psychopharmacologic treatment is indicated, the veterinary behaviorist is qualified to supply this aspect of treatment. Our veterinary behaviorist will often perform a physical examination of your pet and order relevant laboratory tests, when indicated, to support the behavioral diagnosis. 
Although applied animal behaviorists cannot treat medical conditions or prescribe medication, many recognize when medical problems are involved or when psychopharmacologic intervention is necessary to resolve the behavior problem. Applied animal behaviorists will often work with your local veterinarian to determine the possible medical causes of the behavior problem and can supply drug therapy information that your veterinarian can pursue if he/she feels that pharmacological intervention is necessary to resolve the behavior problem. 
Not everyone requires a veterinary behaviorist to help resolve their pet’s behavior problems. Certified applied animal behaviorists are well-suited to handle non-medical behavioral issues. Their scientific background in ethology and psychology makes them ideal resources for treating complicated behavioral problems. The human medical equivalent of a certified applied animal behaviorist is the psychologist. 
Veterinary behaviorists also have some background in animal behavior and learning theory and are qualified to counsel on psychological problems. They are also valuable for diagnosing medical problems that may be associated with behavioral problems and other unwanted behaviors that require psychopharmacologic treatment. Veterinary behaviorists function as animal psychiatrists.
Back to the Top


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I might fit the bill.
I am a dog trainer. And according to my family and friends I am certifiable :crazy:. So does that make me a Certififed Dog Drainer? :scratchch :gotme:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You would be a certifiable dog trainer! Take a few classes and pass the test so you can call yourself a certified dog trainer. Although, certifiable sounds like more fun!


----------

